# Picture of my carving vice and first decoy



## Bow Hunter Brandon (Jan 15, 2003)

I mentioned that I would post up some pictures when I got this put together. Its a "carving vice" for decoys but I cant take credit for the design I used one similar to it when I was over geting a lession.
Its made out of black pipe and its easy to set to work high or low and tip to the side. I attached it to the bench so I could sit with one leg on each side and work on the decoys.



















Here is a close up of my first decoy. Its a blue bill and I carved the body out of black cork and the head is out of cedar. I also started a foam blue bill today with a tail and the same style head.


----------



## stacemo (Oct 23, 2003)

Brando,
That head is great! I think you like carving the wood.
Stacemo


----------



## daddyduck (Nov 2, 2001)

Well that looks more like a duck than your other first decoy, that one looked more like a chicken. :lol:


----------



## bucknduck (Nov 7, 2003)

NICE WORK! That head does look nice carved out of wood.


----------



## dinoday (Feb 22, 2004)

Nice work Brandon....this is all I need ...ideas for _another_ hobby :lol:


----------



## LilyDuck (Dec 29, 2004)

BHB, 

awesome looking cork...Your really coming along on this carving thing aint ya! I havent been able to get to any of mine...Moved them all to the garage this weekend...ya with the warm weather!!!

Jason


----------

